# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Media shqiptare ne Diasporë - ndihme

## Jakovar

Me duhet pak ndihme per disa shpallje ne mediat me te popullarizuara nga shqiptaret e diaspores.

A mund te me ofroni disa opcione?

Faleminderit

----------

